# Brown algae....eater?



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

So lights have been cut to only 4 hrs a day, purigen is in place (x2-3 weeks), brown algae STILL a problem. The way I see it, I could consider phosban to remove phosphates. But could I use the algae as good? Is there a pleco that I could put in a 55g that would eat it? Better yet, I hear otocinclus will eat diatoms and is one of the only fish that do. Thoughts? Can I get away with an oto in the 55g tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Oto's and bristlenose will work for brown algea


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I think you could get away with an oto. The otos I used to have took care all the diatoms in a matter of days. They're really cool looking as well.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah I checked out otos online. Aqadvisor says ill only be 74% stocked if I add 3. I've read that they need to be kept in groups of 3 or more. Is this true? Also it says my sharks might mess with them, but my sharks hide in the corners of the tank and rarely bother anybody except each other now and then so I don't think that will be an issue. I do know my mollies go after algae wafers hardcore but I figure if after the algae is taken care of, I can toss a couple wafers in and the ottos should be able to sniff out one or two that aren't being munched on. Thoughts?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Personally I would add 6 or more. They are sensitive at first as most are wild caught but if acclimated right should be fine. The do have a small bio load.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Susankat, would you suggest drip acclimation? What's the best and easiest way to drip acclimate?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes I would. Ben did a writeup on drip acclimation and its basically the way I do it using an airline hose over a couple of hours.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/drip-acclimating-fish-11327.html?highlight=drip+acclimation


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Drip acclimation is always the best way to go!! If you have a gang valve it makes adjusting the drip rate so easy.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Man! Can't find any LFS with otos. Dang seasonal fish. No problem, I decided on getting some Siamese flying fox instead.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Something in my 29G eats diatoms. It's probably the Otocinclus, Ghost Shrimp, or Nerite Snails. I expect it's the otos because they always suck on the glass.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, Petsmart has Otos. Definitely QT though! I'm not sure if you're looking for a certain oto species, because I think Petsmart might have multiple species.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I saw them there but chose not to buy them because there were several dead fish in the tank. I've decided not to buy from shops that have all of their tanks on a single system. I found one I like that only runs 4 tanks per filter.


----------



## Jep (Jul 15, 2014)

I recommend to reduce the lighting period. There is also an other problem, I have seen that in your aquarium there are some Neon fish ( 5.5-6.0 PH) together to Molly(7.5 PH). This cohabitation is wrong, accordingly you have to put in the aquarium Fishes with same values.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nah. They adapt to the ph, as pointed out by others on the forum. Everybody in the tank is happy. Thanks for your input, though. Besides, the ph in my rank is not and will never be perfect. It runs in the mid 8s. Hard municipal water in the desert. Not much I can do about it.


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

My rubber lip pleco aka condom kicks the crap out of brown algae. Also brown algae can be a problem for quite some time in New tanks.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

you named your pleco..condom?


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

brian c said:


> you named your pleco..condom?


Yup.


----------

